# My Christmas project, a mouse.



## Weda737 (Dec 19, 2011)

Heard a coworker talking, she needed a small mouse ornament or something to put on a mouse trap for a friend. She wanted a cute little christmas mouse, so I volunteered. I already have all the materials anyway. 
This is the result of my over worked late night poo brain. 





^ this is it naked and fresh from the oven. 




^ size

















Not my best work, but a quick freebie for a friend. I'm pretty pleased with how well the ears came out.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how cute! I could never have made anything like that.


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks very nice...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 19, 2011)

That looks great!!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 19, 2011)

Very cool...


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 19, 2011)

Much better then I could come up with, even with a non over worked brain.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 19, 2011)

That is the cutest thing!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## laramie (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! That is so cute! You are talented.


----------



## jonathan512 (Dec 19, 2011)

That's some great work they turned out looking awesome


----------



## cherylim (Dec 19, 2011)

That's great! I'd be useless.

I wanted to pretend to myself that I'd be able to achieve something similar with a lot of time and effort, then I looked closely at the ears and all hope left me...


----------



## Weda737 (Dec 19, 2011)

Aww, thanks guys. The lady I'm giving it too wasn't there today so I guess I'll get it to her tomorrow. I hope she likes it. I'm one of those who are just never satisfied and I keep seeing all the little flaws lol.


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thats amazing!! So talented, I'm sure she will be more than happy, I know I would!!


----------



## Floof (Dec 23, 2011)

That is so freaking cute! So, did she like it?


----------



## Weda737 (Dec 25, 2011)

She loved it, she tried to pay me for it or at least buy my lunch that day lol. Of course I refused. I'm just glad she liked it. Now they're all telling me to make stuff like that and sell them. I just don't have the time for it...


----------

